#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Hämatom am Samenleiter. Abwarten? >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo Leute! 
Ich hab mich extra hier angemeldet, da ich mir erhoffe ein wenig Rat zu erhalten. 
Zu meinem Problem: 
Am Sonntag vor einer Woche (also vor 9 Tagen) hab ich mich durch einen Fahrradunfall an der Leiste geprellt. Paar Tage später ist die Stelle ( Durchmesser 2cm) rot geworden
-> blauer Fleck. Seit Samstag hab ich dort-direkt neben dem Samenleiter- ein erdnussgroßes festes Hämatom. Deswegen bin ich zum Urologen; der hat ein harmloses Hämatom festgestellt.
Gestern ist es sogar leicht Größer geworden. Aber nur sehr wenig.
Außerdem zieht es wenn ich die Haut etwas entlang drücke. 
Aber schon letzte Woche hab ich gemerkt, dass ich seltener Lust,fast garkeine mehr zum onanieren hab. Und wenn ich es trotzdem tue fühlt es sich gedämpft an und nicht richtig so wie sonst. Jetzt mach ich mir sorgen das irgendwas falsch läuft. 
Sollte ich abwarten oder nochmal zum Urologen? Und mach ich mir zuviel sorgen?

----------


## _Marco_

Kommt schon 
hat keiner von euch nen Rat?
Jetzt bin ich zwar nicht mehr anonym ( wollt ich eig eh nicht) aber egal

----------

